# Good night from HRBT



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

We arrived about 8pm on Norfolk side paddled to the light line, bait was jumping everywhere, only saw one other yakker out there, started off with some specks bout 12 only 2 keepers though but the bite started to pick up around 1am had bout three nice runs but only landed one 18" striper. Caught a few small flounder. Nice way to break in the new yak.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Man that sounds like a great day.catch en fish on the first outing in a new yak.congrats on the breakin man keep it up and good luck


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks man, you too... Hope to see you out there one of these days. are you yakken too? Cause there are alot of times that I want to go but have no wing man.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Slapwater whats man we are in the same boat as far as needing a buddy to go out fishing, anytime you need a wing man let me know 

congrats on the new yak and fish..

Donald


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Slapwater- I live in NN as well. If you ever want to go out with us sometime, just give a holler! There is a small group of paddlers that I've rounded up for fishing from this side of the puddle.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

slapwater yea please drop me a line.I'm a loner myself got a weird work week bad days off.(thur.&fri.)Been doing this alone now long enough.I know it's got to be a little funner with someone to talk to.I've been talking to myself long enough that I think I'm answering myself I'm not sure.Yea but let me know I'm in Portsmouth but have no prob. getting around to fish.:fishing:


----------

